# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة >  ادوات للتجميل مجربة وفعالة عن تجربة

## smaa

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ياجماعة أنا عضوة في شركة اوريفليم لمستحضرات التجميل وهي شركة عالمية وفي جميع بلادنا العربية وتعتبر من افضل الماركات جودة وافضلها واحسنها للبشرة بصراحة أنا عن نفسي باستخدم منتجاتها وخاصة الكريمات للبشرة والعناية بالجسم وليس فقط ادوات الماكياج وهى خطيرة وكتير كتير مفيدة للبشر انا ساعات بنزل الشغل بدون مكياج خالص وذلك بسبب ان هناك بعض الكريمات عملت على تحسين بشرتي وحتى معالجة حبوب البشرة ,,,, فلمن يريد أن يكون عضو في هذه الشركة ولها طبعا مميزات وكمان من يريد ان يشتري بعض منتجاتها فا أنا في الخدمة لمن يحب أن يشترك في الشركة كعضو ومن يحب أن يشترى منتجات ,وطبعا ده لبنات مصر فقط لأني في مصر حاليا أما الشركة فلها فروع عدة في البلاد العربية وارجو مراسلتي على الاميل الخاص بي إذا كان هناك استجابة وان شاء الله سوف اعرض لكم بعض منتجاتها بالصور فيما بعد , اما لو حبيتم تشوفوا الموقع نفسه الخاص بالشركة WWW.ORIFLAM.COM.EG

----------

